# Mit Word VBA auf E-MailAdressen in Outlook Kontakten zugreifen



## lotte (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte mittels eines Buttons auf die E-Mail Addressen in den Outlook Kontakten zugreifen.
Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich über WordBasic.InsertAddress das Adressbuch in Outlook öffnen kann. Wenn ich einen Kontakt auswähle wird nur die Adresse (also Ort, Straße, etc.) und nicht die E-Mailadresse in Word angezeigt.
Wie kann ich explizit auf die E-Mail Adressen zugreifen?

Freue mich auf jede Antwort...

Danke...

Gruß Lotte


----------



## thekorn (1. Juli 2004)

*GetAddress*

Hi,
Also die Hilfe hat folgendes ausgespuckt:

```
email_addresse= Application.GetAddress("Karl", "<PR_EMAIL_ADDRESS>",false,0)
ActiveDocument.Range(Start:=0, End:=0).InsertAfter email_addresse
```

gruß
thekorn


----------

